# Repairing window blinds?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All

Our Dethleffs has internal window blinds of the type that have both flyscreen and blind coming down from the top. (Not sure what they are called!) To release the blind, you push in the two buttons at the bottom which slides the little plastic locking strips inwards to release.

Anyway, couldnt get one of ours open. When I looked, one of the little plastic pegs that pulls the sliding strip has broken off, so only one side releases.

Does anyone know if its possible to replace just the catch assembly at the bottom, or if I will need to replace the entire blind? (For the sake of a 2mm plastic peg..... :roll: )

Thanks!


----------

